# Sleep. Is it enough?



## BeverlyTazz (Oct 31, 2020)

Have you heard the saying we only need 6 hours of sleep a day? Well, Researchers at the University of California, San Francisco, discovered that some people have a gene that enables them to function well on six hours of sleep a night. This gene, however, is very rare, appearing in less than 3% of the population. For the other 97% of us, six hours doesn’t come close to cutting it. I sleep late at night and I tend to feel dizzy during the day and even dozing off. But that's just me. Don't let it happen to you.


----------



## ohoward1987 (Feb 5, 2021)

I hear about it for the first time, thanks for sharing this information


----------



## JessicaCampbell74UWZ (Feb 5, 2021)

it's cool that there are such studies and each of us can draw conclusions from this


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 15, 2021)

I feel totally rested when I get 5 - 6 hours of sleep at night. Any more than that, then I feel lethargic when I do finally get up and the beginning of my day just seems rough. 

Not gonna lie though... I do love my 1/2 hour naps at lunch.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 22, 2021)

ohoward1987 said:


> I hear about it for the first time, thanks for sharing this information


I'm glad that you liked it.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 22, 2021)

JessicaCampbell74UWZ said:


> it's cool that there are such studies and each of us can draw conclusions from this


Yes, We can make adjustments to our sleep cycle as recommended by sleep experts around the world.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 22, 2021)

makeupbyomar said:


> I feel totally rested when I get 5 - 6 hours of sleep at night. Any more than that, then I feel lethargic when I do finally get up and the beginning of my day just seems rough.
> 
> Not gonna lie though... I do love my 1/2 hour naps at lunch.


Yeah, sometimes too much sleep will affect our bodies to react, as you said. You will feel tired when you have too much sleep.
At times I too have power naps during break time. I feel refresh and ready to continue my work.


----------



## toupeemoor (Mar 18, 2021)

I sleep 5-6 hours at night, but I take naps.


----------



## Caitlin Creech (Apr 1, 2021)

I sleep 9-10 hours)) probably because of this I look younger than my age


----------



## LifeLithia (Apr 26, 2021)

research shows that people who got 6 hours or less sleep per night were 30 percent more likely to develop dementia.


----------



## bailsquad (Apr 28, 2021)

I try to sleep for 8 hours as much as possible


----------

